# RWD Chevy Cruze?



## Trybus (Sep 4, 2012)

This is just a thought really but I wanted to share it and ask about it. Would it be possible to put Chevy Colorado or S10 axles on a Cruze, a long with an inline 5 engine and transmission from a Colorado to make a RWD Cruze? Also I heard the turbo on the Cruze is compatible with the inline 5's on the Colorados, so after the swap throw the Cruze turbo on there also. Obviously their will be some custom welding involved


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The answer is, anything is possible with enough money. For all we know the sky/solstice rear could strangely bolt up but at what cost? If there is a driveshaft in that tunnel you may have clearance issues with the exhaust if the shaft is rather meaty. There is a nice size gap between the engine and firewall but would a tranny clear the electric steering motor? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Anything is possible. Ha, we use to say, can do the difficult instantly, the impossible may take a day or two longer.

As a kid growing up in this country were doing stuff like this all the time, was perfectly legal and even encouraged. But when my buddy and I got into some trouble by putting an old engine from a washing machine, use to be gas powered back then on a bike frame. At 12 years of age, police told us to get that thing off the road. No lights, no drivers' license, darn thing would barely hit 5 mph. But we weren't ticketed.

But things changed, doing stuff like this is illegal now. So what do kids do today, sit in front of a video game, eat junk food and get fat. And these laws are made for our safety, so they say, also making us stupid. 

Did a lot of engine swapping back then, was a lot of fun. Today a tech can be fined $25,000.00 for releasing a half an ounce of R-134a by the EPA. But its okay for the OE's to put crap in an MVAC system so when you get it, not even an half an ounce left in there to release even that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Funny you say that, I barely had refer in my brand new car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## justjohnthomas (Jul 27, 2013)

RWD Possible: Yes
Practical: No 
Justifiable: No
Decently priced RWD: BRZ

With $$ and fabrication you can make anything 'work' but sometimes the results aren't pretty. On another topic I've got a saws-all, gonna make the Cruze a convertible this weekend!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

justjohnthomas said:


> RWD Possible: Yes
> Practical: No
> Justifiable: No
> Decently priced RWD: BRZ
> ...


Don't forget the piece of timber jammed between the back seat and dash so it doesn't bend in the middle.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And all that I would like is HUD so I don't have to look down to read how fast the RPM's
Are !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

FWD isn't exactly a bad idea, far more effective to pull a vehicle around a curve or in snow than to push it.

Am at an age where I never want a FWD vehicle ever again with a V-6 or a V-8 jammed in that hole. Even a simple job like changing spark plugs can be an all day job you either have to pay for or spend a whole day Saturday. With the Cruze, this is about a five minute job as is changing on oil. On some of these V-6's and V-8's have to remove half the engine to get at the oil filter. 

If you want a RWD vehicle, buy one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> FWD isn't exactly a bad idea, far more effective to pull a vehicle around a curve or in snow than to push it.
> 
> Am at an age where I never want a FWD vehicle ever again with a V-6 or a V-8 jammed in that hole. Even a simple job like changing spark plugs can be an all day job you either have to pay for or spend a whole day Saturday. With the Cruze, this is about a five minute job as is changing on oil. On some of these V-6's and V-8's have to remove half the engine to get at the oil filter.
> 
> If you want a RWD vehicle, buy one.


You forgot 4 and 6 cyl Subaru. They want $16 a plug plus 3 hours labor to change them. $109 is hr labor 2 years ago. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

NickD said:


> FWD isn't exactly a bad idea, far more effective to pull a vehicle around a curve or in snow than to push it.
> 
> Am at an age where I never want a FWD vehicle ever again with a V-6 or a V-8 jammed in that hole. Even a simple job like changing spark plugs can be an all day job you either have to pay for or spend a whole day Saturday. With the Cruze, this is about a five minute job as is changing on oil. On some of these V-6's and V-8's have to remove half the engine to get at the oil filter.
> 
> If you want a RWD vehicle, buy one.


I have a V8 FWD car - GP GXP, I have no issues changing the plugs. No, there is no space initially in the backside to do the plugs. But, a good mechanic is also resourceful. 5 minutes of removing the coils, 5 min to put them back, and 10 min to change out the plugs themselves. I'll admit, there are some out there that seem really difficult but if you take the time to figure out what needs to be moved/removed to make it easy, it should be a snap. Work smart not hard


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The_Madcat said:


> I have a V8 FWD car - GP GXP, I have no issues changing the plugs. No, there is no space initially in the backside to do the plugs. But, a good mechanic is also resourceful. 5 minutes of removing the coils, 5 min to put them back, and 10 min to change out the plugs themselves. I'll admit, there are some out there that seem really difficult but if you take the time to figure out what needs to be moved/removed to make it easy, it should be a snap. Work smart not hard


The Buick was easier than some I seen but pulling the engine fwd and securing it was a chore with limited tools. Was there for plugs, breather tube and an o2 up. 

Marauder was easy for plugs(rwd), that 4.6 dual cam did place the oil filter inside the suspension something crazy. I never remember what path I took every change luckily all the changes were in a shop lift. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I am going back a couple of years on this issue, if you worked on a FWD Olds Tornado or Caddy Eldorado. First step for any repair is to remove the engine. Worse is that crazy subframe design that Ford is using.

Not sure on this issue, but feel if converting a Cruze to a rear wheel drive, the engine may have to be turned 90 degrees. With a 44" width and a 31" depth, this may be a minor problem.

Would think a V-2 Harley would fit with a slightly long chain. When FWD vehicles first came out, bragged about a flat floor. This is also history when the cat was introduced and vehicles were lowered. So back came that hump.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So if I put paddle shifters in , I could take that guaddy center console out and have a flat floor . just have to relocate what ever GM is covering up with this console . 
Your a genius Nick , thanks for reminding me of the late 70's Toronado .


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

With enough Time, Tools and Talent....anything is possible


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

It would be fun to do a nice long smoky burn out and get "sideways" thru a turn again and no snow traction. Haven't had that since my '73 Chevelle w 8cyl 307 and 3 speed tranny. (Yes they used to make 3 speed manuals on the "tree" even) For those of you that don't know. That means on the steering column. Where the windshield wipers are, that used to be a gear selector. If you didn't have an auto on the column, Reverse was all the way "in" and up 1st was "in" and down 2nd was out and up 3rd was out and down. An "H" patttern. Now it is hard to find on the column even for an auto any more except police cars and maybe a Cadillac. How things have changed!!!!!!


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Patman said:


> '73 Chevelle w 8cyl 307 and 3 speed tranny.


All 110hp nicely bundled in a V8 with a 22gal gas tank because it got, 12-17mpg! LOL - sorry, not bustin', just find it funny - my first car was a '74 "Chevelle-Malibu" with the 145hp 350-2bbl (I used to destroy the 350 turbo-hydramatics at a rate of 1 a year). Fast forward nearly 40 years and I'm driving another Chevy and lost 7hp. Spinning that one tire with the non-limited slip differential was a lot of fun.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

NYCruizer said:


> All 110hp nicely bundled in a V8 with a 22gal gas tank because it got, 12-17mpg! LOL - sorry, not bustin', just find it funny - my first car was a '74 "Chevelle-Malibu" with the 145hp 350-2bbl (I used to destroy the 350 turbo-hydramatics at a rate of 1 a year). Fast forward nearly 40 years and I'm driving another Chevy and lost 7hp. Spinning that one tire with the non-limited slip differential was a lot of fun.



Yea the 73 was a POS I bought for $600 from someone that came in the parts store I worked in. The 3 on the tree was converted to a floor shifter. It was actually a Laguna not even a Chevelle. Had no power but enough to get me in trouble since it was one the first sticks I drove and I accidentally dropped the clutch in ear shot of a cop. Reluctantly I lost my license for a reckless operation back in 1988.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> So if I put paddle shifters in , I could take that guaddy center console out and have a flat floor . just have to relocate what ever GM is covering up with this console .
> Your a genius Nick , thanks for reminding me of the late 70's Toronado .


You still might need it to start the shifts from the paddles. Subaru lets you up/down shift outside of sport mode but it will take back control the second you stop shifting. Kinda wish it had paddles for my year vs the up/down buttons on both sides of the wheel.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Why waste your time with that crappy inline 5.If your gonna go threw with it swap a ls1 in there,just make the cruze into a baby g8.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

brian v said:


> And all that I would like is HUD so I don't have to look down to read how fast the RPM's
> Are !


The HUD would be nice!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> The HUD would be nice!


Camaro has it maybe we can figure that out too. It even had the songs name come up on the HUD. 90's pontiacs had this tech then it became only the vette for the longest. The ebay obd II port ones suck and the iFail and android aps aren't much better.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

The_Madcat said:


> I'll admit, there are some out there that seem really difficult but if you take the time to figure out what needs to be moved/removed to make it easy, it should be a snap. Work smart not hard


Doesn't matter how smart you work on a V8 Monza you're still gonna have to unbolt the LH motor mount and jack up the engine to get the #1 & #3 spark plug out.



NickD said:


> Not sure on this issue, but feel if converting a Cruze to a rear wheel drive, the engine may have to be turned 90 degrees. With a 44" width and a 31" depth, this may be a minor problem.


How about AWD so you don't have to turn the engine 90*? Use a powertrain from a 1988-90 Pontiac 6000 STE/SE.



NYCruizer said:


> All 110hp nicely bundled in a V8 with a 22gal gas tank because it got, 12-17mpg! LOL - sorry, not bustin', just find it funny - my first car was a '74 "Chevelle-Malibu" with the 145hp 350-2bbl (I used to destroy the 350 turbo-hydramatics at a rate of 1 a year).


Small world! My first car was a '74 Malibu Classic 2 door as well, 350 2bbl/th350.



Patman said:


> It was actually a Laguna not even a Chevelle.


Wow, a Laguna with 3 on the tree? 
Haven't run across that before. We cut up alot of Lagunas for circle track racing in the 80s/90s :sad:. Those M/T versions are hard to find nowadays. Cut one up that was 3 on the tree, manual steering and 6 cylinder, another was a station wagon with 73/74 Laguna nose....

Someday I'd like to find a '74 Laguna with 454/4sp.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> I have a V8 FWD car - GP GXP, I have no issues changing the plugs. No, there is no space initially in the backside to do the plugs. But, a good mechanic is also resourceful. 5 minutes of removing the coils, 5 min to put them back, and 10 min to change out the plugs themselves. I'll admit, there are some out there that seem really difficult but if you take the time to figure out what needs to be moved/removed to make it easy, it should be a snap. Work smart not hard


Try a V6 Ford Escape.

Both the freaking intake manifolds have to come off to get to the plugs.

Fantastic engine otherwise.



> Why waste your time with that crappy inline 5.If your gonna go threw with it swap a ls1 in there,just make the cruze into a baby g8.


Or at least put a good I5 in there. Ahem Volvo "R" engine?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze has a crushable front end, has to be approved by the DOT, now this would really be a PITA to extend it.

In another view, if the front end is crushed, kind of like a throwaway vehicle. Back in the old days, could cut the frame and extend it, sheet metal was also easy, bolt on for extensions.

Gives me another suggestion, by a classic car with RWD, Supra came stock with that and a very well 50-50 weight balanced car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Try a V6 Ford Escape.
> 
> Both the freaking intake manifolds have to come off to get to the plugs.
> 
> Fantastic engine otherwise.


I guess I shouldn't complain about my awesome dexterity and flexibility in getting plugs 9 and 10 out...


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

You don't need to extend the front. 
Modify the firewall. The interior is gonna have to be gutted to make a new driveline tunnel anyway.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty much /end thread


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> View attachment 36785
> Pretty much /end thread












Does it... Does it wheelie?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll Bet it does wheelie !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Gather all one has to do is to search the web on this subject. Cruze Zeta Based RWD already exists with plans to bring it to the USA.

GM Chief Mark Reuss Says Cruze Coupe And Zeta-Platform Sedan For US Market May Happen | Reviews | Prices | Australian specifications

GM considers global Chevy Cruze coupe, Zeta-based RWD for U.S.


----------

